# skiffia V188



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Almost Idenacl in size and colour of skiffia francesae both species do well kept at 70f – 72f when feed with plenty of live food they usually leave their young alone.
Other skiffia’s skiffia bilineata, skiffia multipunctata, Skiffia Lermae, and
(Black Beauty hybrids)


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

skiffia multipunctata as it grows the black blotches will get larger covering a good part of the body. some specimens can have very little blotches or None/ and show more of a goldish colour a very peaceful and nice looking fish


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

black Beauty, this fish had almost gone extinct in the hobby although it’s hybrid is still a nice fish.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

skiffia lermae do well at 70f breed regually the fry are Left alone by adults
brood size usually up to 20 fry


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

skiffia 1 said:


> black Beauty, this fish had almost gone extinct in the hobby although it’s hybrid is still a nice fish.


pic male black beauty


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

all of the goodeids are Beautiful lol


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, I really like these little fish. Especially the blue/black one multipunctata. That one is my favourite.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

VERY nice!


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

a 2 year old skiffia multipunctata with a even colour of black on both sides of the body . some may only get colour on one side or none at all. Although they are still a attractive fish


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

skiffia bilineata} the smallest skiffia
Males up to 4cms, females 5cms. The females are greyish in colour with a bluish sheen along and around the belly. This becomes more widespread during pregnancy. The males are grey with blackish fins, when they are breeding, some strains turn black throughout most of there body.


----------

